# Informality



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2008)

While I have heard many words against the type of formalism one might see in American Reformed circles I wonder what the point is of confronting our God with a sort of "Jesus is my brother" type of front that is put on by many. Do they really think the God the Holy of Holies is into their hipness?


----------



## vagabond (Sep 21, 2008)

This bothers me sometimes, as well. But God isn't "into" either. He's not into "Jesus is my brother," and He's also not "into" expensive style. Issue of balance. Culturally, this is a tough one as I travel a lot and so encounter the perils of both extremes.

In the US, I end up dressing quite formally, as a church musician. Even when not playing, I dress formally. Sure, I'm meeting with a Friend, but He's a Friend Who deserves the greatest of Honor. But I don't mind those who tone down somewhat. Once again, an issue of balance.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 21, 2008)

Less than formal attire does not necessitate an attitude of "Jesus is my brother..."


----------



## vagabond (Sep 21, 2008)

Of course not.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

It bothers me as well. But, not nearly as bad as the "Jesus is my boyfriend" music.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been dwelling on this issue for a while, actually. I grew up as a pastor's kid so I would dress nicely but then as I came into my teenage years I strayed from the Lord a _lot_ and my concern for honoring Him was so minimal that of course I wasn't even thinking about what I was wearing as I was dragged to church. However, since I have come back to Him and progressed so much in my relationship with Him _apart from formal attire_, I can't in my heart connect "formal dressing" and "honoring God." They just don't feel related to me, although I understand how others certainly feel differently. I think it has to do with the fact that to _me_ formality seems almost exclusively related to behavior, attitude, etc. rather than anything external. Don't get me wrong, I don't think that the Hooters T-Shirt or sweatpants with "Hottie" printed across the rear should be worn to church because it is _immoral_ but likewise I'm just not sure if a suit and tie brings any more glory to God than blue jeans and a T-Shirt if one's heart is the same either way. 
What do you all think? I'm sure that everyone would agree that a proper attitude is necessary but is there really an issue with "informal" clothing? I suppose there might be an issue if wearing "informal" clothing is somehow a stumbling block for a someone else, although it would seem that such a person is rather immature. Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> It bothers me as well. But, not nearly as bad as the "Jesus is my boyfriend" music.



I think it was Horton who referred to it as "Christian Prom Music."

BTW, I also had a friend who was highly insulted when he saw someone wearing a t-shirt that said, "Jesus is My Home Boy."


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 24, 2008)

Is this thread about how we address God or how we dress to go to worship? I'm confused? Of course, I have opinions on both to offer.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2008)

How we address God. At least that is what I meant but you are welcome to speak on both...


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 24, 2008)

Is "Abba Father" an address of formality or informality?


----------



## Kim G (Sep 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Is "Abba Father" an address of formality or informality?


Are we addressing informality or disrespect?

For my earthly father: a respectful, loving "Daddy" is okay; "Old Man" is not.

For my heavenly Father: a respectful, loving "Daddy" is okay; "the Man Upstairs" is not.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Is "Abba Father" an address of formality or informality?



Depends on what you believe "Abba" to mean.


----------

